# How can i teach my 15 week old Gsd to Stop biting?



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

My Gsd is the greatest and the smartest. He knows Many tricks and is very inteligent. Now as everyone know German Shepherds Jaw strength is VERY strong, and a puppy with those sharp teeth can hurt ALOT and damage your clothes. Well im in that position. My dog will NOT stop biting wether it is a 2 yr old or a 60 yr old. he just doesnt care. I have tried everything my trainer said. The water bottle, The thumb under his tounge, The yipe, The Stern NO and standing still, or just standing still. All he does is bite harder and jump and snatch my clothes. When he is good he gets lots of praise and treats but then when i try to pet him he goes for my hand AGAIN. I am honestly at my last page and i really dont know what to do. I need some good advice from a Expierenced trainer or just a previous GSD owner. Help, please.
thanks in advance.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

If you're desperate, just take a spray bottle, fill with water, and spray a little mist at his face when he bites too hard and doesn't let go.

You should also re-direct the biting towards his toys. Whenever he starts biting, shove a toy into his mouth so he bites on that instead.

It's important not to let him bite your clothes or shoes, because then he will be biting very hard and very close to the skin, which can be dangerous.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

There's always the crate. My breeder said to grab the dog's mouth and squeeze until it yelps. You have to be quick about it. I didn't like that suggestion but she said it works for her.... so I didn't follow it. I just used a stern NO and if the dog kept it up I scruffed her. If that didn't work I pinned her. She rarely kept it up that long. Afterwards she would protest and snap from a distance. The phase didn't last long. Now she snaps to initiate play .... from a distance. She will snap and whine at the same time and it comes out like a high pitched HUPF ... but her tail is wagging and she wants to be chased.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You are in great company..

Just check out this site -> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/134407-teaching-bite-inhibition.html


----------



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> There's always the crate. My breeder said to grab the dog's mouth and squeeze until it yelps. You have to be quick about it. I didn't like that suggestion but she said it works for her.... so I didn't follow it. I just used a stern NO and if the dog kept it up I scruffed her. If that didn't work I pinned her. She rarely kept it up that long. Afterwards she would protest and snap from a distance. The phase didn't last long. Now she snaps to initiate play .... from a distance. She will snap and whine at the same time and it comes out like a high pitched HUPF ... but her tail is wagging and she wants to be chased.


 


What does scruffing mean.? I have honestly tried just about everything and i feel as my trainer i payed for is worthless. I turn to the internet before my trainer ... i mean WOW. i live in michigan so people are mostly Clueless here about Gsd`s and when they are seen its like someone seen a ghost, so that tells you how much knowledge people have here. Well any way, i was wondering if you know of any other ways from friends or personal expierence because i really am trying to get his to stop ASAP
Thanks,


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Not unusual.

Your pup will outgrow it.

In the meantime, up the exercise! 

Like they say, " a tired puppy is a good puppy."

They're not called 'land sharks' for no reason. 

You'll actually look back and miss the puppy stage.. really!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My dog is 16 months now, and I just remarked to my hubby tonight that I haven't had any bite marks for a long time! I tried everything, and nothing really worked completely. You just have to keep trying and just hold on until he grows out of it.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Anita11811 said:


> What does scruffing mean.? I have honestly tried just about everything and i feel as my trainer i payed for is worthless. I turn to the internet before my trainer ... i mean WOW. *i live in michigan so people are mostly Clueless here about Gsd`s and when they are seen its like someone seen a ghost, so that tells you how much knowledge people have here.* Well any way, i was wondering if you know of any other ways from friends or personal expierence because i really am trying to get his to stop ASAP
> Thanks,


:rofl: Some of the most knowledgeable people on this board are from Michigan.

Read the thread MRL posted :thumbup:


----------



## Cruiser (Mar 29, 2011)

When you find out let me know....mine is also 15 weeks and driving me crazy! Tried ignoring him which works for the moment then he dives right back in....made me so mad today when he drew blood I actually smacked him! At my wits end................:help:


----------



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

Cruiser said:


> When you find out let me know....mine is also 15 weeks and driving me crazy! Tried ignoring him which works for the moment then he dives right back in....made me so mad today when he drew blood I actually smacked him! At my wits end................:help:


 
Oh god, I thought i was the only one. Seems everyone with a GSD has the perfect angel from birth. It feels like im at the last page and i have no more ideas for my dog. Im just hoping like everyone says, He`ll grow out of it. I hope he grows a little faster.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If it helps, you're kind of at the peak of it right now. It should start to taper off soon. Meanwhile, ALWAYS carry a toy to shove in his mouth. That was the only thing that even halfway worked for us.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> When you find out let me know....mine is also 15 weeks and driving me crazy! Tried ignoring him which works for the moment then he dives right back in....made me so mad today when he drew blood I actually smacked him! At my wits end................:help:


 
Please do not ever hit your pup. He is a baby and you have to teach him the correct way to behave. If you use violence, it can cause actual agression. If you get that angry, crate him and walk away until you calm down.


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

You're not alone. When we got Roxy, I couldn't believe the biting. I thought we had brought home some crazed, devil-like dog. Looking on the internet is what brought me to this website. It made me realize she was doing what GSD puppies do best. Look at all the suggestion on this site. I tried them all and some worked at certain times and others did not. Things should get better after teething.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You are in great company..
> 
> Just check out this site -> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/134407-teaching-bite-inhibition.html





Anita11811 said:


> What does scruffing mean.? I have honestly tried just about everything and i feel as my trainer i payed for is worthless. I turn to the internet before my trainer ... i mean WOW. i live in michigan so people are mostly Clueless here about Gsd`s and when they are seen its like someone seen a ghost, so that tells you how much knowledge people have here. *Well any way, i was wondering if you know of any other ways from friends or personal expierence because i really am trying to get his to stop ASAP*
> Thanks,


GO TO THE LINK IN THE FIRST QUOTE and you'll see what MOST of us have to do! :wild:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

jaggirl47 said:


> Please do not ever hit your pup. He is a baby and you have to teach him the correct way to behave. If you use violence, it can cause actual agression. If you get that angry, crate him and walk away until you calm down.


Sometimes it doesn't have anything to do with anger, it's just a knee-jerk reaction. Like the time Kopper got his sharp little canine tooth hooked _inside_ my nose. Yeah, I whapped him before I even realized what I was doing. I'm sure the OP was talking about something similar. It's not the best thing in the world to happen, but an incident like that isn't going to make a difference in the grand scheme of things if the dog has any kind of decent nerve.


----------



## rdease (Jun 12, 2009)

*It to shall pass...*

Boss is just turned 20 weeks and he is my 2nd GSD. Biting in the way pups play with each other and the way GSD herding dogs herd. So a puppies biting although irritation and hurtful at times, stick a toy in his mouth and teach "easy". Its playful at this point an a good opportunity to teach discipline bit you must be patient and repetitive. Calm and do not make it a punishment when it happens just a no-no. 

Hope this helps, it stopped Boss and he was a real leg and heal nipper and playful biter. I kept him with his litter for 10 weeks so he was well indoctrinated in the puppy play biting. 

Rita


----------

